# Whistler Resort and Club



## minegang (Jun 2, 2007)

We are looking to go skiing in Whistler in April 2008.  Not sure what the skiing is like in April there.  Anyone know?  Also, looking to stay at the Whistler Resort and Club but do not know much about the resort or the location.  Looking for some info if anyone has any.


----------



## KevinRS (Jun 3, 2007)

*Whistler Resort and Club looks OK*

It is in the Creekside area, you could walk to the Gondola, but it would be a little bit of a hike if you had skis.  Close to the market in the new Creekside, right next door to a pretty good Mexican restaurant.  I don't think the resort has many amenities in winter, a hot tub I think.  

In April you will likely not be able to ski down to creekside or to the base area, so if you are going to ski Blackcomb, you'd probably have to drive over and park, otherwise you' have 3 gondola trips to get to skiiable blackomb.

I would certainly stay at Whistler Resort and Club


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 4, 2007)

We alway ski in Whistler in April.  Whistler has great skiing in April.

Unlike the middle of winter, the skiing is only on the top 1/3 of the mountain but most skiing at whistler (even in the dead of winter) is done on the top 1/3 of the mountain.

here is a quote about the resort 





> Whistler Resort & Club is located in Whistler on the shores of scenic Nita Lake. This rustic resort is a five-minute walk from the Whistler Creek base of Whistler Mountain's new gondola.


 So although it not too far from the base of the Creekside gondola, I guess it too far to walk in ski boots.

Also to go to the main whistler village area will mean driving.


----------

